# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Gestopt me AD en nu heb ik vresenlijke onrustgevoelens

## frouke

Ik ben nu drie maanden gestopt met antidepressiva na gebruik van 10 jaar. Ik ben gestopt, omdat ik er zo moe van werd. Nu heb ik volgensmij veel te snel afgebouwd. Ik slikte zoloft 50mg dit in negen weken afgebouwd naar 25 en toen niks. Het was/is een hel en ik lijk maar niet op te knappen. Ik ben heel erg moe, heb concentratie stoornissen en maanden een vresenlijk afgevlakt gevoel gehad. Nu begint dit weer wat terug te komen, maar nu voel ik mij vresenlijker dan ooit. Ik voel, maar ik kan er geen touw aan vast knopen. Het is een vresenlijk rot gevoel. Ik voel me ook vresenlijk onrustig. Het is zo erg dat ik nu sinds een week aan de oxazepam zit en voor s'nachts themazepam, omdat ik anders niet meer tot rust kom. Herkent iemand dit. Hoelang duurd dit. Ik ben zo wanhopig en zit er echt over na te denken om uit pure wanhoop maar weer aan de AD te beginnen. Ik trek dit echt niet

----------


## Agnes574

Je bent écht te snel gestopt met je AD ...
Opnieuw gaan nemen en bijv volgend jaar een nieuwe poging doen om te stoppen (stoppen doe je in ongeveer 8 maanden!)
Sterkte!!

----------


## frouke

Dankje voor je reactie. Ik dacht zelf ook al zoiets. Maar het is fijn om andermans mening ook te horen. Want een huisarts of psychiater, daar word je soms ook niet veel wijzer van. En heb inderdaad ook al besloten om weer te gaan beginnen. Ik trek het zo ook niet langer meer. Ik heb er in elk geval een hoop van geleerd.

----------


## dotito

@frouke,

Heel veel sterkte toegewenst!

----------


## Groenevlinder

Veel sterkte ik weet hoe zwaar het is!!

----------


## Oki07

Heel herkenbaar. Ik wilde ook afbouwen, vorig jaat juni, en de huisarts adviseerde me van 150 mg efexor naar 75 mg te gaan. Dit leek de eerste vier weken goed te gaan. Toen begon ik mij slechter te voelen en na 6 weken had ik meerdere paniekaanvallen per dag. Na 7 weken ben ik uit wanhoop weer begonnen. Eigenlijk wilde mijn huisarts dat ik na twee weken de helft van 75 mg zou gaan nemen, maar vanwege een feestje stelde ik dat uit. Ik had nml wel last van ontwenneingsverschijnselen gehad de eerste twee weken, maar die waren te doen. Ik had echter geen zin om daar op een feest last van te hebben. Ik moet er niet aan denken hoe ik mij gevoeld had als ik het wel had gedaan. In de herfst ga ik opnieuw een poging doen, maar dan wil ik het véél langzamer afbouwen en ga ik terug naar mijn psycholoog als ik weer last van paniekaanvallen krijg. Ik heb nog 8 behandelingen, die ik vergoed krijg en hoop dat het afbouwen door begeleiding effectiever is.
Als ik jou was, zou ik weer aan de ad gaan en later een nieuwe poging doen. Jammer genoeg hoor je veel te vaak dat het afbouwen te snel gaat en dan mislukt. Sterkte! Bij mij duurde het overigens wel 6 weken voordat ik mij weer ok voelde. Dit zeg ik niet om je moedeloos te maken, maar dat het even kan duren en je niet op moet geven. Je gaat je weer beter voelen hoor.

----------


## dotito

@frouke,

Ook ik heb jaren AD genomen, maar door ik mij er niet meer zo best bij voelde ben ik gestopt. Afbouwen doe je in ieder geval zeer zeer langzaam ik geloof dat ik er zeker een jaar heb over gedaan en met goed resultaat. Dat slecht voelen in begin dat is heel normaal, u lichaam is lang gewend geweest van de AD te nemen dus dat moet wennen zonder. Natuurlijk is het bij iedereen anders hoe je tijdens afbouwen bij voelt, hoeveel van AD neem je, wat voor medicament.....
Ik dacht ook dat ik het niet ging redden en toen ik een tijdje niets nam had ik altijd het gevoel dat ik terug wou beginnen.
Uiteindelijk is het me toch gelukt, maar moet wel zeggen dat ik het met momenten"mentaal" soms nog wel zwaar heb. Is omdat ik zodanig tegen AD ben dat ik er zo tegen gevochten heb. Moet wel zeggen dat ik wel zeer blij ben dat AD bestaat, want in mijn moeilijke periode had ik het ook niet geweten "zonder".
Wil je het proberen met af te bouwen doe het zeer zeer langzaam....en dan zal het je ooit wel lukken.

Alvast heel veel sterkte!

lieve groetjes do

----------


## Ellen1955

Het is i.d.d niet makkelijk om af te bouwen.
Je moet er veel geduld bij hebben ook.
Heel langzaam afbouwen. Het wordt wel elke keer gezegd hier, maar het is ook heel belangrijk.
Ik neem er zelf ongveer 3 maanden voor om van 20 mg Seroxat af te komen.
In de eerste week alleen een beetje lichte griepverschijnselen gehad, maar na 7 weken toch iets meer klachten.
Vooral dat vreemde gevoel in mijn hoofd vind ik vervelend. Een soort snelle druk op de oren, dat komt en gaat. Wfoem.....Wfoem.....Wfoem.
Ik ben ook veel prikkelbaarder. Kan weinig hebben.
Heb wel gemerkt dat Ibruprofen de klachten grotendeels wegneemt, dus daar slik ik er dan af en toe twee van.
Volgens mij moet je het ook niet teveel forceren.
Ik wou van 8 mg overgaan op 6 mg, maar de bijwerkingen waren nog niet over dus ben ik nog maaar even blijven zitten op 8 mg.
Hoop het te redden dit keer.
Voel me psychisch nog steeds goed.
Als ik op deze dosis moet blijven zitten, vind ik het ook geen ramp, want de meeste bijwerkingen zijn al verdwenen dus........

----------


## vloerkleed

Paroxetine,nooit aan beginnen
Mijn dochter slikte deze rommel 9 jaar,ging prima tot ze stopte
Ze werd anders,vergeetachtig deed vreemde dingen,en was soms letterlijk en figuurlijk de weg kwijt
Dan maar een ander middel,dat wilde ze niet,om een lang verhaal kort te maken,heeft het 4 jaar geduurd voor ze weer de oude was.Ook was ze 8 kilo gegroeid na stoppen is dat weer gestabiliseerd.
Dus eenmaal aan de paroxetine,,nooit stoppen

----------

